# LOTD: cat's breaking up



## Iffy350 (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nW28rOnLOQ

That's what my cat does! *Rowrrrr Rurrrrr*


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

Lolz. That is on my faves now... very cute!


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 21, 2009)

lol What a nagging bitch. I'd cheat on her too.


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 21, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> lol What a nagging bitch. I'd cheat on her too.



Lol


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> lol What a nagging bitch. I'd cheat on her too.


 
:X Oh no you didn't! Lawlz.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol! XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2009)

DERP


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JynBEX_kg8

And yeah, wrong board.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea, move this shit to the vidya


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2009)

That was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

Better than the actual LOTD.


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 21, 2009)

Meah, not my fault. Its my first day. What the hell is a Lynx?


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 21, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JynBEX_kg8
> 
> And yeah, wrong board.



That's an old link but good.


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 21, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> Meah, not my fault. Its my first day. What the hell is a Lynx?




'Link please,' I had to look that one up seeing as I am not leet and detest such abuses against the English language.


----------

